# Changer graveur interne sur PowerMac G4 Quicksilver



## vdaria134 (14 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer comment changer mon graveur interne sur un G4 quicksilver 933 MHz ?
Le pioneer DVR 104 intégré ne veut plus graver les DVD, et j'ai lu sur les forums qu'on pouvait le remplacer facilement    par un Pioneer DVR-111...


Merci !


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2007)

vdaria134 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer comment changer mon graveur interne sur un G4 quicksilver 933 MHz ?
> Le pioneer DVR 104 intégré ne veut plus graver les DVD, et j'ai lu sur les forums qu'on pouvait le remplacer facilement    par un Pioneer DVR-111...
> ...




ICI


----------



## Klakmuf (15 Mars 2007)

Il me semble que sur ce modèle (2002 ?) le super drive ne gravait pas les DVD. Aurait-il déjà été changé ?

De toute façon, le remplacement ne pose aucune difficulté.


----------



## vdaria134 (15 Mars 2007)

merci beaucoup

je ne sais pas si le graveur a déjà été changé, je viens de racheter ce G4, et on ne m'avait pas parlé en détail du graveur (malheureusement..)

encore une question : me faudra-t-il "flasher le firmware" une fois le graveur installé physiquement ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2007)

vdaria134 a dit:


> merci beaucoup
> 
> je ne sais pas si le graveur a déjà été changé, je viens de racheter ce G4, et on ne m'avait pas parlé en détail du graveur (malheureusement..)
> 
> encore une question : me faudra-t-il "flasher le firmware" une fois le graveur installé physiquement ?




Nan, pas pour le pioner en tout cas, si jamais Itunes par exemple rechignait à reconnaître le graveur, tu passes un coup de PATCHBURN et on en parle plus


----------



## vdaria134 (17 Mars 2007)

merci merci
tout parait si facile quand on est vénérable sage ! 
ça me donne envie de me mettre à m'occuper de mon mac moi même 
merci encore


----------

